# Leaf Catcher?



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

A couple of autumns ago one our customers bought one our name brand lawn tractors and had us install a grass catcher.
He came back a few days later inquiring about blades that would work better for bagging leaves since the leaves would just blow away from the mower deck instead of going under it.We looked for other blades but since it was a new model the only ones available were"three in one blades"as equipped from the factory.
He was frustrated so he went home and called the manufacturer.After waiting on hold for a long time he explained his problem.He was'nt happy with the assitance he recieved so he asked for someone in management.
After waiting on hold again his patience was being tried as he explained the situation again.
When the technical support supervisor told him"Sir,it's called a grass catcher,not a leaf catcher",it left him speechles and he hung up.
The moral of the story is"Buy the right tool for the job."


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

No aftermarket high lift blades available? High lift blades do a much better job with bagging. So, is there a designated "leaf catcher"? Generally I think of them as a bagger. Not good customer service IMO.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> No aftermarket high lift blades available? High lift blades do a much better job with bagging. So, is there a designated "leaf catcher"? Generally I think of them as a bagger. Not good customer service IMO.


Not at that time.New model.Cub and I don't recommend aftermarket blades becuase they do'nt have as many contact points on the "star" as factory blades and can cause damage to to the spindle shaft if not installed carefully and torqued properly.
This customer knew he was being an a??hole and when they called him on it he was nice enough to admit it and share it with us.
Wish we had more like him.
I tried to run over a styrofoam cup once with a 1998 MTD mower and experienced the same frustration.It was my ex wifes yard which I did'nt really want to mow in the first place,was just doing it for my kids sake.Did'nt think to call MTD.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have come across a few spindles where the star is completely gone. Either someone did not get the blade on properly or as you say, the after market ones do not have proper contact points.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Don L said:


> I don't recommend aftermarket blades becuase they do'nt have as many contact points on the "star" as factory blades and can cause damage to to the spindle shaft if not installed carefully and torqued properly.


I can't count the number of damage spindle mounts I have come across with OEM blades, bottom line, if you mow rocks, you can have spindle damage, regardless of which blades you are using.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> I can't count the number of damage spindle mounts I have come across with OEM blades, bottom line, if you mow rocks, you can have spindle damage, regardless of which blades you are using.


Same here,it seems MTD is the only company that has a patent on their blade hole shape.All the other aftermarket blades I can think of(John Deere,AYP)that use a similar hole shape fit as well as factory.
If I sell a customer aftermarmarket MTD blades I try to instruct them on proper installation.
If it were'nt for rocks,fireants and ethanol I would'nt have nearly as much work.


----------

